# Symi dreamer, hoping to make it a reality



## Symi dreamer (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi All & Calli Merra 

I am going to Symi in May to celibate my 50th birthday, traveled many countries around the World but the Dodecadese and the calm waters of the Adreatic, seem to pull me back time and time again.

Having had many holidays in Kos over the years and recently 2 in Rhodes, this will be the first step on Symi soil. I came across Symi by pure luck, travelling from Rhodes to Kos, calling in on old friends there and liked the feeling of this unspoilt island with simplicity of the old Greek culture, after doing so much research on Symi I'm feeling my heart is already there 

I have been very tempted in the past of buying a Greek holiday home, but due to loosing both my parents over the last few years, I have now a bit of inheritance coming soon to invest which will possibly swing the final decision.

If there is any UK expats now Symians out there who would be so kind to helping me make this investment easier I would love appreciate any help or advice. 

TIA.

Symi dreamer.


----------



## samphire (May 20, 2011)

Hi 
Have a look at my last post on 20th May about buying a house in Greece.
We have lived in Symi for 3 years and thought we knew about all the cons on the island.
we were told lies and conned out of 8,000 euro's by the well known symi estate agent.
Its a mine feild here as people land grab and you are not sure which piece of land belongs to whom, or parts of the building have been built without the proper building licence


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

If you only want it for the summer, it's probably not worth the money. If you want to live there year-round eventually (as in for retirement), then the following applies:

After just having spent 2 years living on a small island, I would say you should absolutely rent for at least 12 months before even thinking about buying. We thought this island was a place we might potentially want to stay for a long time but 2 years is the absolute maximum we can handle and we are leaving in 6 weeks to live on the mainland. There are a LOT of things involved in living on a small island. I've posted many of them elsewhere on this forum but if you rent and actually LIVE there you will find them all out by yourself.


----------

